# Brother P6000II thread fraying at each needle change



## Stich (Apr 17, 2012)

I just got my Brother PR600II back from service. When the machine performs a needle change the thread does not go back up into the machine (I dont know what that is called) and breaks off in a fray next to the end of the needle. This did not happen before the service. So now each needle needs to be re threaded after every use. I turned on long tail, but this still did not help. Any one with some help would sure be appreciated.


----------



## hollie53151 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been having the same EXACT problem... Did you ever find a solution?


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

I do not run your machine type. I run Tajimas. When this happens after a thread trim then a color change move to the next needle, we look to the knife in the trimmer not cutting clean and causing the fray. This is something you may need to look at.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

On my ZSK you can adjust the trim length, is it trimming too short? Worth a try?


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

From your description it sounds like imperfect trimming. Have you taken off the needle plate and looked at the trimmer?

Two possibilities come to mind:

1) the trimmer sometimes gets thread stuck in it and then it won't trim cleanly. Take off the needle plate by removing the two screw that hold it in, and remove any threads that may be in there. Replace the needle plate. Test.

2) It's possible that trimmer mechanism is improperly adjusted, or the knife blade has been dulled. While you have the needle plate off, inspect the blade. Maybe you can consult with whomever serviced it and ask if they fiddled with the trimmer.

Good Luck!


----------



## hollie53151 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you all for your input! I suspect you are right about the timing and knife. I am a little nervous taking the screws out of the knife, but Its not sewing well now anyway... A trip to the repair shop may be imminent. Problem being is the closest dealer is 60 miles away! Now, I don't trust them too much! I must learn to maintain this machine myself. Brother isn't too friendly in that area.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

The needle plate comes off easily and is intended to be a user accessible area. There are instructions in my manual on how to do it. (I have a newer machine than yours.) I am assuming they are the same, but I've never actually seen your model in person. Perhaps your manual has instructions, too, and I have uploaded an image from my manual.

There are two screws near the back of the plate. It helps to have a "right angle" screw driver to get them out. One is probably in the tool kit that came with the machine - at least they supply them on the newer models.

You can't really hurt much. Just don't lose the screws.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The PR600II's did come with a toolkit that included a right angle screw driver.

Another option is used compressed air and blow out the area above the bobbin case. Your best bet is to remove the needle plate and clean out everything. You might also want to register on the PR600 Yahoo group, somebody there probably would have other options for you to try. I think the machine maintenance documents used to be in the file list as well.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

tfalk said:


> Another option is used compressed air and blow out the area above the bobbin case. Your best bet is to remove the needle plate and clean out everything.


Should this not have been done as part of the service?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

philipfirth83 said:


> Should this not have been done as part of the service?


It *should* have been done... then again, there's an old saying about assume?


----------



## hollie53151 (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks guys for your input! I have taken off the needle plate, i used a can of air! There was some improvement in embroidery quality (always a plus) , but the problem is still there. The "movable knife" i think it's called have some play in it, i wonder if it's lose or that's normal. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you tried replacing some of the needles to see if that makes a difference? If that doesn't work, my best guess would be the knife needs to be replaced, there's just not much else there to cause that type of problem.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

Just an additional thought, we actually had this problem on one of our tajima heads today. After replacing the movable knife and drive arm, we still were unable to form a stitch. It would pull out everytime on any needle. We finally solved our problem, by noticing the picker was not in the correct location. A little hard to get to , but the repair involved an allen wrench and a flashlight and we were good to go. Just thought I would share since this was something we did not look at first.


----------



## action9026 (Apr 11, 2012)

Whoa... Selfish interjection here..... How do you adjust the tail length if the trimmer cutter thingy on the Brother machines?!!


----------

